# Looking for other furs in LA area



## SinopaTehFox (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, I'm looking for some furs to hang out with that live in the LA area.
Just to let you know NOW and any problems later, I'm 17 years old!

I have nothing against older furs but I don't want to get any of you in trouble


----------



## DefiantFox (Feb 20, 2009)

I live in Hollywood


----------



## wolfikurt (Feb 20, 2009)

.


----------



## DefiantFox (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm 19 btw... Age really doesn't matter to me, can't arrest someone for talking to someone, right?! -=D


----------



## SinopaTehFox (Feb 25, 2009)

right 
also age of lenience


----------



## pretty-omi (Feb 25, 2009)

If you can go, there's a monthly fur-meet in Garden Grove, called the Prancing Skiltaire. It's pretty much all ages, I know a couple 17 year olds who attend. http://prancing.skiltaire.net/ the address is on there

Also, don't forget about Califur, a smaller convention that will be occuring down in Irvine Http://www.califur.com


----------

